# LOR on -CURRENT 200906



## gnemmi (Jun 25, 2009)

Did a fresh install, edited /etc/portsnap.conf, issued `# portsnap fetch extract` and once I reached the 100% download (a split second before the verification) I got the following LOR:


```
Jun 24 21:06:30 gargoyle kernel: lock order reversal:
Jun 24 21:06:30 gargoyle kernel: 1st 0xd8640db0 bufwait (bufwait) @ /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_bio.c:2558
Jun 24 21:06:30 gargoyle kernel: 2nd 0xc4d92c00 dirhash (dirhash) @ /usr/src/sys/ufs/ufs/ufs_dirhash.c:285
Jun 24 21:06:30 gargoyle kernel: KDB: stack backtrace:
Jun 24 21:06:30 gargoyle kernel: db_trace_self_wrapper(c0c54f45,e6d51770,c08a9025,c0899e6b,c0c57d88,...) at db_trace_self_wrapper+0x26
Jun 24 21:06:30 gargoyle kernel: kdb_backtrace(c0899e6b,c0c57d88,c452acf0,c452db40,e6d517cc,...) at kdb_backtrace+0x29
Jun 24 21:06:30 gargoyle kernel: _witness_debugger(c0c57d88,c4d92c00,c0c77e20,c452db40,c0c77ab9,...) at _witness_debugger+0x25
Jun 24 21:06:30 gargoyle kernel: witness_checkorder(c4d92c00,9,c0c77ab9,11d,0,...) at witness_checkorder+0x839
Jun 24 21:06:30 gargoyle kernel: _sx_xlock(c4d92c00,0,c0c77ab9,11d,c4db10e8,...) at _sx_xlock+0x85
Jun 24 21:06:30 gargoyle kernel: ufsdirhash_acquire(d8640d50,dc94c800,200,dc94c84c,e6d5189c,...) at ufsdirhash_acquire+0x35
Jun 24 21:06:30 gargoyle kernel: ufsdirhash_add(c4db10e8,e6d518e4,84c,e6d51888,e6d5188c,...) at ufsdirhash_add+0x13
Jun 24 21:06:30 gargoyle kernel: ufs_direnter(c4dcb324,c4dcb860,e6d518e4,e6d51bd4,0,...) at ufs_direnter+0x729
Jun 24 21:06:30 gargoyle kernel: ufs_makeinode(e6d51bd4,0,e6d51acc,e6d51a2c,c0b93955,...) at ufs_makeinode+0x4f8
Jun 24 21:06:30 gargoyle kernel: ufs_create(e6d51acc,e6d51ae4,0,0,e6d51ba8,...) at ufs_create+0x30
Jun 24 21:06:30 gargoyle kernel: VOP_CREATE_APV(c0d55360,e6d51acc,e6d51bd4,e6d51a64,c0c4c8e3,...) at VOP_CREATE_APV+0xa5
Jun 24 21:06:30 gargoyle kernel: vn_open_cred(e6d51ba8,e6d51c5c,1a4,c4d85000,c4ae48c0,...) at vn_open_cred+0x1e0
Jun 24 21:06:30 gargoyle kernel: vn_open(e6d51ba8,e6d51c5c,1a4,c4ae48c0,c4af16c0,...) at vn_open+0x33
Jun 24 21:06:30 gargoyle kernel: kern_openat(c4af16c0,ffffff9c,28422240,0,a02,...) at kern_openat+0x108
Jun 24 21:06:30 gargoyle kernel: kern_open(c4af16c0,28422240,0,a01,1a4,...) at kern_open+0x35
Jun 24 21:06:30 gargoyle kernel: open(c4af16c0,e6d51cf8,c,c0c5861e,c0d349ec,...) at open+0x30
Jun 24 21:06:30 gargoyle kernel: syscall(e6d51d38) at syscall+0x2a3
Jun 24 21:06:30 gargoyle kernel: Xint0x80_syscall() at Xint0x80_syscall+0x20
Jun 24 21:06:30 gargoyle kernel: --- syscall (5, FreeBSD ELF32, open), eip = 0x28330343, esp = 0xbfbfe86c, ebp = 0xbfbfe898 ---
Jun 24 21:08:03 gargoyle login: ROOT LOGIN (root) ON ttyv1
```

In case you guys need more info or would like me to post the whole /var/log/messages just let me know.

Best Regards.
Gonzalo


----------



## ale (Jun 25, 2009)

I can see that one too.
Maybe posting it on the current mailing it's better than doing it here.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 25, 2009)

I haven't seen that on current (32-bits) of 06/19. And I do daily portsnaps and portmasters.


----------



## ale (Jun 25, 2009)

I made world+kernel on 06/17 last time but, if I'm not wrong, I've seen it since I've installed it on the beginning of May. I normally do a make world cycle about once a week.
I have an almost identical message (some addresses may differ) running just _portsnap fetch_.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 26, 2009)

Hmm, well ...


```
FreeBSD 8.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 8.0-CURRENT #0: Fri Jun 19 14:35:22 CEST 2009
[root@box ~]# portsnap fetch update
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from portsnap2.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Updating from Thu Jun 25 08:51:03 CEST 2009 to Thu Jun 25 22:57:50 CEST 2009.
Fetching 3 metadata patches.. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 0 metadata files... done.
Fetching 13 patches.....10. done.
Applying patches... done.
Fetching 1 new ports or files... done.
Removing old files and directories... done.
Extracting new files:
/usr/ports/astro/Makefile
/usr/ports/astro/prune/
/usr/ports/benchmarks/lmbench/
/usr/ports/databases/p5-DBIx-Class-TimeStamp/
/usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3-RC/
/usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3-devel/
/usr/ports/graphics/ImageMagick/
/usr/ports/lang/s9fes/
/usr/ports/mail/dbmail/
/usr/ports/mail/linux-thunderbird/
/usr/ports/mail/thunderbird-i18n/
/usr/ports/net-im/climm/
/usr/ports/print/cups-base/
/usr/ports/x11-fonts/terminus-font/
Building new INDEX files... done.
```


----------



## gnemmi (Jun 26, 2009)

Just out of the oven ... logged in as root, issued `# portsnap fetch update` and here you go ..


```
Jun 25 20:12:48 gargoyle login: ROOT LOGIN (root) ON ttyv0
Jun 25 20:13:04 gargoyle kernel: lock order reversal:
Jun 25 20:13:04 gargoyle kernel: 1st 0xd8513790 bufwait (bufwait) @ /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_bio.c:2558
Jun 25 20:13:04 gargoyle kernel: 2nd 0xc4d94000 dirhash (dirhash) @ /usr/src/sys/ufs/ufs/ufs_dirhash.c:285
Jun 25 20:13:04 gargoyle kernel: KDB: stack backtrace:
Jun 25 20:13:04 gargoyle kernel: db_trace_self_wrapper(c0c54f45,e6d96860,c08a9025,c0899e6b,c0c57d88,...) at db_trace_self_wrapper+0x26
Jun 25 20:13:04 gargoyle kernel: kdb_backtrace(c0899e6b,c0c57d88,c452acf0,c452db40,e6d968bc,...) at kdb_backtrace+0x29
Jun 25 20:13:04 gargoyle kernel: _witness_debugger(c0c57d88,c4d94000,c0c77e20,c452db40,c0c77ab9,...) at _witness_debugger+0x25
Jun 25 20:13:04 gargoyle kernel: witness_checkorder(c4d94000,9,c0c77ab9,11d,0,...) at witness_checkorder+0x839
Jun 25 20:13:04 gargoyle kernel: _sx_xlock(c4d94000,0,c0c77ab9,11d,c4da8e0c,...) at _sx_xlock+0x85
Jun 25 20:13:04 gargoyle kernel: ufsdirhash_acquire(d8513730,e6d96a1c,d0,d8fe517c,e6d9698c,...) at ufsdirhash_acquire+0x35
Jun 25 20:13:04 gargoyle kernel: ufsdirhash_add(c4da8e0c,e6d96a1c,117c,e6d96978,e6d9697c,...) at ufsdirhash_add+0x13
Jun 25 20:13:04 gargoyle kernel: ufs_direnter(c4da3430,0,e6d96a1c,e6d96ba8,0,...) at ufs_direnter+0x729
Jun 25 20:13:04 gargoyle kernel: ufs_rename(e6d96c1c,0,c4b62d9c,e6d96bcc,0,...) at ufs_rename+0x6ca
Jun 25 20:13:04 gargoyle kernel: VOP_RENAME_APV(c0d55360,e6d96c1c,0,0,e6d96ba8,...) at VOP_RENAME_APV+0xa5
Jun 25 20:13:04 gargoyle kernel: kern_renameat(c4c86240,ffffff9c,bfbfed87,ffffff9c,bfbfed8b,...) at kern_renameat+0x2de
Jun 25 20:13:04 gargoyle kernel: kern_rename(c4c86240,bfbfed87,bfbfed8b,0,e6d96d2c,...) at kern_rename+0x36
Jun 25 20:13:04 gargoyle kernel: rename(c4c86240,e6d96cf8,8,c0c55001,c0d35760,...) at rename+0x29
Jun 25 20:13:04 gargoyle kernel: syscall(e6d96d38) at syscall+0x2a3
Jun 25 20:13:04 gargoyle kernel: Xint0x80_syscall() at Xint0x80_syscall+0x20
Jun 25 20:13:04 gargoyle kernel: --- syscall (128, FreeBSD ELF32, rename), eip = 0x280d8c2b, esp = 0xbfbfe0ec, ebp = 0xbfbfe788 ---
```


----------



## ale (Jun 26, 2009)

@DD
sorry for the stupid question, did you removed all the debugging stuff from your KERNCONF?


As in another thread from gnemmi, I'm seeing the LOR while unmounting too, precisely on shutdown.
I can't provide more details at the moment.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 26, 2009)

Uhm, yes. Does your command actually succeed (iow: is the debug stuff just background noise)? In that case _my_ post was just background noise


----------



## ibb27 (Jun 26, 2009)

gnemmi said:
			
		

> Did a fresh install, edited /etc/portsnap.conf, issued `# portsnap fetch extract` and once I reached the 100% download (a plit second before the verification) I got the following LOR:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



You can see answer to my question about similar LORs on 8 CURRENT:
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2009-June/008274.html


----------



## gnemmi (Jun 26, 2009)

@ale
I'm getting that LOR on shutdown too (`# halt -p` actually)... I just don't know how to catch it since it only appears once the disks are already synced and the machine goes down.


----------

